# Power Wrappers pros and cons



## Dave Aguillard (Sep 20, 2017)

I am planning on buying a power wrapper and I was looking for a little help. Was planning on getting a CRB wrapper but my buddy suggested an Alps. Has anyone used one or both of these that can share some feedback and recommendations pros and cons etc. Thanks for your time


----------



## Dave Aguillard (Sep 20, 2017)

Or pac bay


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

I have the Alps for $289 free shipping

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I have the Alps for $289 free shipping
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Free Shipping enda Feb 28

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

I also have Batson Immortal blanks 50 o/o off.
Complete rod kits starting at $59 and the Lew's hypermag is on sale from $299 to $259

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

We also have lots of unique graphics and rod decals available























Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave Aguillard (Sep 20, 2017)

Is $289 for The power wrapper only or does it include the base blank supports and hand wrapper with thread holders?


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

I have tried both, and ultimately I don't think you'll be happy with the CRB. It will probably work just fine for a while, then you'll wish you had gone with a better model. I've got the Alps power wrapper with the upgraded chuck now, and I love it.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

The drawback to the CRB, and why I recommend the Alps, is the foot pedal. There is a rheostat on the Alps that I find works very well, and the motor is not direct drive. On the CRB, 0-100% power is in the foot pedal and it is directly driven. It takes too much pedal to start, then goes way too fast for the wraps. The Alps is much easier to adjust down and has the torque to start turning at lower speeds.


----------



## Dave Aguillard (Sep 20, 2017)

Thank you very much


----------



## BigWill (Aug 26, 2004)

I have an Alps with upgrade chuck. For wrapping guides and decorative wraps I take the belt off and spin by hand. The Alps is very stable and smooth. Makes wrapping much easier. When you have a long space to wrap use the power and make the wrap go much quicker. Alps is the way to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Dave Aguillard said:


> Is $289 for The power wrapper only or does it include the base blank supports and hand wrapper with thread holders?


$289 for the complete wrapper w/o upgrade Alps chuck

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> $289 for the complete wrapper w/o upgrade Alps chuck shipped free
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

Alps with upgraded chuck is the way to go I love mine. Makes life easy, very smooth and even power. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gbcorley (Feb 15, 2017)

get the alps with the upgraded chuck. they are around 400 taxed out. i have a pac bay and a alps. the pac bay is the upgraded one with the aluminum chuck and i wouldn't buy it again. it does ok on wrapping but if you used it to dry the flex coat the chuck will loosen and your rod will fall out... i used to tape the rod and chuck together... i never use it any more and if a friend is wanting to build a rod when im building one they use that one. honestly i should sell it.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I have the Alps for $289 free shipping
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Whats your website?
Im brand spankin new to this particular forum, and havent read any previous post you might have made about your business


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

hog said:


> *Whats your website?*
> Im brand spankin new to this particular forum, and havent read any previous post you might have made about your business


It would be the portion after the @ symbol, in this case .....

Seekfishing.com


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Whitebassfisher said:


> It would be the portion after the @ symbol, in this case .....
> 
> Seekfishing.com


thanks


----------

